# Major Survey of European Nicotine Consumers



## Hooked (13/10/20)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/106276/major-survey-of-european-nicotine-consumers-launched/
12 Oct. 2020

"An important survey of nicotine consumers across Europe is launching today. The survey will gauge public opinion ahead of 2021 European Union (EU) revisions to tobacco and vaping regulatory standard and tax directives.

The survey is sponsored by European Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates (ETHRA), which is an umbrella group representing 22 vaping and nicotine consumer organizations in Europe. ETHRA advocates for policies that support tobacco harm reduction (THR), and is supported solely by its member groups.

ETHRA expects widespread participation, and is asking nicotine consumers to take the survey and share it on social media. The data collected could help advocates successfully press legislators and regulators to make decisions next year that allow consumers more choice and greater availability of effective low-risk nicotine products.

*[EUROPEAN USERS ONLY]*
Take the survey here

Nicotine users taking the survey will answer questions about their tobacco and nicotine history, patterns of use, and how they would react to possible regulatory changes. Revisions to the Tobacco Products Directive (TPD) could bring new laws banning flavors, for example. Conversely, perhaps existing restrictions—like the 20 mg/mL nicotine cap, bottle and tank size limitations, or the snus ban—could be amended. How would such changes affect nicotine users?

The EU is also preparing to debate changes to the Tobacco Excise Directive (TED). Would new taxes on vaping products send users back to combustible tobacco or to other nicotine products—or perhaps to seek out black-market sources? These are important considerations for European legislators and regulators who will soon make decisions that will affect consumers for several years.

The survey, which was developed by ETHRA and its scientific advisors, is available in 10 languages. It is restricted to adult participants, and limits each unique IP address to one response. The survey will remain active until Dec. 31, 2020.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------

